# Spiced Cedar Soap Cake - Ready for the Holidays



## Ilovesoap (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Manda (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful photos! And lovely looking soap too of course  :wink:


----------



## CandiceW (Nov 14, 2009)

wow beautiful!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 14, 2009)

Another great one!
You're on a roll!!


----------



## sanjon (Nov 15, 2009)

This is a very nice photo and the soap looks awesome.. I thought I didn't like the soaps that looked like cakes, oh was I wrong I love this. It is beautiful make sure you keep these pics........ LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## nup (Nov 15, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Ilovesoap (Nov 15, 2009)

> I thought I didn't like the soaps that looked like cakes,



Actually I am not much for foodie soaps either but, I do love a simple bundt.


----------



## nickjuly (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh that's cool!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 16, 2009)

That is just lovely.  :wink:


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 16, 2009)

That is pretty, and I bet is smell just as good.


----------



## twilightluver (Nov 30, 2009)

looks good enough to eat


----------



## spotts71 (Dec 11, 2009)

what type of bunt pan do  you use?-- a metal one? or a silicon? plastic one (that you microwave)? Id love the shape


----------



## Manchy (Dec 12, 2009)

i'm guessing - silicone


----------



## bombus (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful cake! Love your photography!

spotts 71
I found a microwave bundt pan at the Salv. Army for 50 cents. It is plastic-
rigid enough to hold the shape, takes 48 oz. and makes a 7" diameter
cake. The mold flexes enough to come away from the soap, and when I
turned it over & gave it a "thwack", it dropped right out!


----------

